

Do Gem Downloads Really Correlate with Gem Usage? Survey Says: No - sha90
http://gnuu.org/2011/10/19/gem-downloads-and-usage/

======
gersh
Is this just biased towards the type of projects done on Newrelic?

~~~
sha90
There are two data sets, one from newrelic and one from gemstats.org. So, in
short, no, it's not. It is, however, biased to the Rails community and web-
apps in general, but this was mentioned. If you know a way to get a sampling
of non-Rails usage, feel free to suggest.

